# Cleveland Bay Stallions



## luckilotti (17 December 2010)

I have just purchased a lovely CB mare and hope to cover her in 2011 with a pure bred CB stallion....
so.... despite the SPARKS data etc.... has anyone met any of the wonderful CB stallions that we have in this country of ours?  
Do you know of any that maybe have stock out and about competing near you?  

any info gratefully appreciated


----------



## holiday (18 December 2010)

I love Lindon Principal who stands at Riseholme College.  He has the most fabulous temperament, and is a super boy!!!!!

http://www.lincoln.ac.uk/riseholmecollege/equestriancentre/stud.htm


----------



## Aredis (18 December 2010)

I have a very nice colt by Timberlane Huckleberry and as a result put the mare back in foal to him again. He is a good all rounder and Class 1 NASTA tested stallion.
Available by AI only.

Also like Oaten Tops'l , Penrhyn Dictator, Whitehouse Troper. Also have a look at Kirkmoor Elderberry Flower, he is a young stallion and has a very athletic look about him.

We plan to bring the King George Stallion show back in 2011, think its the 9th May at Lincoln, hope to see you there

Well done on becoming a CB mare owner.


----------



## Aredis (18 December 2010)

This is our 2010 colt by Huckleberry called Arena Big Ben, looking very bum high in this picture , must get a new picture as he has now caught up and he looked stunning when he came in from the the field the other day.

Not suitable for your purposes now but we plan to put Ben forward for both CBHS and SHBGB stallion grading at 3 years and hope to stand him at stud. He willl be collected from with a view to being able to supply semen for USA, Australia as well as at home.

Plenty can go wrong in the next couple of years but thats the plan.


----------



## holiday (18 December 2010)

Aredis said:









This is our 2010 colt by Huckleberry called Arena Big Ben, looking very bum high in this picture , must get a new picture as he has now caught up and he looked stunning when he came in from the the field the other day.

Not suitable for your purposes now but we plan to put Ben forward for both CBHS and SHBGB stallion grading at 3 years and hope to stand him at stud. He willl be collected from with a view to being able to supply semen for USA, Australia as well as at home.

Plenty can go wrong in the next couple of years but thats the plan.
		
Click to expand...

He was stunning when we saw him this year - as yours do every year!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly831 (18 December 2010)

A friend of mine used Penrhyn Dictator on her TB mare and has a stunning colt from what I would consider a poor mare!.

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_20469.html

and the studs other boy

http://www.stallionsonline.co.uk/stallion_20482.html

I went to visit him and both this studs stallions have manners to die for - awesome boys! Sctually made me wish I had a mare that he would suit


----------



## Aredis (18 December 2010)

Hi Penny
How kind of you to say so, I cant take the credit though, they are all produced and fed by " Knaresborough Moonbeam " she is the star who consistently produces quality stock by different stallions.


----------



## Rollin (18 December 2010)

I still love Borderfame Prince Charming, who 

*  has BD points, 
*  is sire of Lindon Principal and Stoneridge Bendigalla who stands in USA, 
*  and his full sister my mare Stoneridge Merindah Jundah, who was a champion small show hunter in Scotland.

I bought Merindah after I saw his picture in Carriage Driving Magazine and fell in love with the CB.

He is close to you.  Frozen semen available but if possible I would try natural covering first.  Temperament is ace.  Check your SPARKS data sheet though.


----------



## koeffee (18 December 2010)

im local to penryn stud in llanrug, i know they have some super horses and stallions but they are elderly and lack hands to get the horses out and about now. they have a few for sale, but still the stallions i have seen a really nice


----------



## holiday (18 December 2010)

Aredis said:



			Hi Penny
How kind of you to say so, I cant take the credit though, they are all produced and fed by " Knaresborough Moonbeam " she is the star who consistently produces quality stock by different stallions.
		
Click to expand...

Credit where credits due!!!!!!!  Shes a fabulous mare!!!!!!  I hope to see you on the circuit again next season  xxxxx


----------



## CBFan (18 December 2010)

No real advice on Stallions but just want to say have fun chosing!! there are lots out there with lovely temperaments and performance records... just worth making sure the husband you chose is well matched to your mare in terms of conformation too...


----------



## Aredis (19 December 2010)

Should have asked how you plan to do this, do you prefer to send the mare to run with a stallion or AI or natural in hand.

West Kington show the stallions they have available by frozen semen on the website as do Stallion AI at Twemlows on their websites.

The Penrhyn horses Aristocrat and Tsar are available at Twemlows as are Jo Firths Penrhyn Dictator and Highpark Schoffield. Timberlane Huckleberry, Borderfame Prince Charming and Oakenbank Grenadier along with the deceased stallions Laughton Saladin annd Bantry Bere are stored at West Kington.

Jo stands Dictator and Scoffield at Barbarian Cleveland Bays near Dewsbury, West Yorkshire

Oaten Tops'l is at Holmside Stud near Durham, Lindon Principle at Lincoln University and Jean Morgan has Oakenbank Grenadier at Thomsonbrook Stud. Cholderton Whitethorn is  on the south coast. 
Colin Green has a nice young horse called Penrhyn P.S, he is in Wales at Tregoyd and he may also be able to supply frozen from Tregoyd Journeyman, Journeyman is now in USA but I think they have some semen here.

Captain Hornblower is with David Anderson near Harrogate who also has another young stallion, Braithwaite is his prefix.

Kirkmoor Eklderberry Flower is owned by Heather Ketley , Kirkmoor Horses, and is available AI also, he stands in East Yorkshire

Just trying to throw some names into the pot so you can search the net.

Which mare have you bought ? sorry if I am suggesting names of her immediate relatives.


----------



## Adina (19 December 2010)

Have you looked at her SPARKS sheet?  If not go to the link on the Southern site and she will be page 987 when you have downloaded. I was going to suggest Southbrook Spellbound and Oakenbrook Grenadier but these will not be the right Band.  It is difficult to assess a mare who lives out and who has prepared herself for winter with thick woolly coat and "ample insulation", but in the Spring you will be able to see what sort of stallion you want for her.  I used Oakenbank Grenadier because I wanted a more athletic pure, suitable for dressage.  I now have a very pretty rising 3 yr old who is everything I planned.  It remains to be seen whether she takes to dressage.  Next time I used Wyevale Wot A Charmer to see what she would produce to a stronger stallion.  The foal is already bigger than his sister at the same age and has plenty of bone.  He has lovely proportions, but anything can happen as they go into the lanky yearling stage.  The filly was always a keeper, but the foal is "supposed" to be for sale - I will have to hide him from OH !
Its great to have a new convert - you are going to be completely hooked!


----------



## Rollin (19 December 2010)

Adina said:



			Have you looked at her SPARKS sheet?  If not go to the link on the Southern site and she will be page 987 when you have downloaded. I was going to suggest Southbrook Spellbound and Oakenbrook Grenadier but these will not be the right Band.  It is difficult to assess a mare who lives out and who has prepared herself for winter with thick woolly coat and "ample insulation", but in the Spring you will be able to see what sort of stallion you want for her.  I used Oakenbank Grenadier because I wanted a more athletic pure, suitable for dressage.  I now have a very pretty rising 3 yr old who is everything I planned.  It remains to be seen whether she takes to dressage.  Next time I used Wyevale Wot A Charmer to see what she would produce to a stronger stallion.  The foal is already bigger than his sister at the same age and has plenty of bone.  He has lovely proportions, but anything can happen as they go into the lanky yearling stage.  The filly was always a keeper, but the foal is "supposed" to be for sale - I will have to hide him from OH !
Its great to have a new convert - you are going to be completely hooked!
		
Click to expand...

I know this owner and how she came by the mare.  She had already looked at the SPARKS sheets before she made her purchase.  I agree it is great to have new converts.  If every pure bred mare produced one pure-bred foal we could perhaps pull back from the edge of the abyss.

I understand that at the last AGM in October only 12 pure-bred foals had been registered it was expected that the year would end with 38 when USA and Australia included.  I know one overseas foal due 18/11 died within 24 hours.

We need more breeders.


----------



## luckilotti (19 December 2010)

Thanks for all of the replies - and sorry for just getting online now to see them all !

I am pretty 'open minded' in the respect of i dont mind her being covered in-hand, or using AI (previously she has never been AI'd).   IF she was being covered in-hand however i would like her to stay within reasonable travelling distance due to a bad experience with a stud the other year. 
BUT......................
i did discuss with my new vet the possibilities of ET before i bought her.... so that is a possibility..... or maybe for 2012.  
I would LOVE to hear from anyone who has used ET with such large mares.... as i am wondering what type/build etc the recipient mares would have to be.

It is all very overwhelming but i want to feel like i can 'do something' and help out the horsey world!  I own a part bred and he has been a horse of a lifetime hence where my initial interest began with the CBs.
I have made a little 'vow' to myself that if i get a filly, i should try my hardest to keep her to also use as a broodmare for the future.  

Adina - i am guessing you know the mare i have bought  
she is rather wooly to say the least which did shock the transporter... she got rather sweated up on the long drive so has long hair with dried sweat all in it which i am slowing brushing all out of her, ideally she needs a good bath but its far too cold for that!
She has become a favourite with my liveries who keep just going and standing near her looking  











a few photos from a few weeks before i bought her


----------



## Aredis (19 December 2010)

well done, I am very pleased to see Titania has found a home


----------



## luckilotti (19 December 2010)

i had just realised i hadnt put her name but yep, its Wiggington Titania who i have indeed bought  

http://www.sporthorse-data.com/d?d=wiggington+titania


----------



## Magicmadge (20 December 2010)

I went to see Lindon Principal a few months back and he is on my short list for my mare next year. He is VERY handsome with a a lovely temprement,i was very impressed with him. I am lucky as he is only about 5 miles from home. The staff there are very helpful too.


----------



## emlybob (20 December 2010)

Only just seen this post.

we do indeed stand Lindon Principal and i myself have ridden him to victory many times, including taking champion CB at the Royal Show last year.  He is a true gentleman who can cover a mare in the morning and go competing in the afternoon.

He has a temperament to die for and all who meet him adore him.  We have many of hs stock around both pure and part breds for anyone interested in using him to see.  His part bred 4 year old was champion part bred CB at Equifest and 3rd there in her first ever ridden class.

Prince's temperament and manners are second to none.  We collect off him so can send out chilled semen or cover naturally.  Please PM me if you have anymore details.  

thanks to the ones of you who were so complimentary about him


----------



## minmax (8 January 2011)

OMG!!!! Having just seen the pics of the mare, I commented to my OH she looked like a friends mare, who was by Wiggington Antonio (sp)
I loved her and tried to get him to breed from her, he didn't and she is gone now. She was such a fun mare, so powerfull, trusting but wouldn't let the YO pull her mane. Bless her. I loved her.


----------



## Toast (10 January 2011)

LOVE her!!!! congrats on the new purchase, i look forward to seeing what she produces 
x


----------



## noname (13 January 2011)

Cannot recommend TIMBERLAINE HUCKLEBERRY enough. He is by far the best cleveland bay stallion in the country. He has the nicest temperament ever. He used to take an afternoon nap (lie down) and I used to sit in his stable and cuddle up to him. He's a real alrounder, can be ridden by kids or beginners and can compete in dressage with the pros. He jumps everything you point him at. Also had Oakenbank Grenadier (who is also very sweet) on our yard at one point but Huckleberry is the best. He was a gentleman in a carriage and could be driven in a four with 2 mares as wheelers. Totally love him and the queen has bought one of his babies!!! His sire was known for throwing good temperaments.
Complete no-brainer if your looking for a pure bred.


----------



## Aredis (14 January 2011)

Indeed, I had also suggested Huckleberry until we found out the mare in question.
Titania and Huckleberry are both by Mr Tobias, half siblings. You do not need a sparks data sheet to see the potential problems there.


----------



## sybil (27 February 2011)

I am a little biased here having worked with the stallion in question, but, Botton Grove Brandon (Barney) is a very nice boy  Not got as many foals on the ground as the others that have been suggested, but he has a lovely temperament and plenty of bone. Stands well above my boy so has to be 17hh+. I have pictures but they really dont do him justice as they were taken at the end of the covering season last year while he was still a little immature and he dropped off an awful lot. I know Tom Wren had at least one pure CB by him last year (think he had two but lost the filly?). Barney is from Botton Grove (the home of Mr Tobias), has no Toby bloodlines but is of a very nice stamp. When I am home from college next weekend I will try and get some better pictures of him.


----------

